# Is this worth it (R5)?



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was perusing around the local cervelo dealer about 30 miles away from me. I'm thinking about upgrading my BMC SL01 to the R3. They have one in my size (51) in stock there but only as a full build. I talked to the sales guy there about just wanting the frameset. It was pretty apparent that it would be difficult to get on this time of the year since they are closing down the previous model. He went on to tell me that they may have an R5 frameset for sale since one of their racing members used it for 5 months. He then decided it was too small for him so he got a 54 instead. Anyway, after examining the frame it does look like it has been used even more so than my 2011 BMC. I really take care of my bike. I noticed some tire rub inside of the seat stays. Otherwise, it was just covered with road dust and grimes. He told me that the owner of the store may be able to sell it to me at a substantial discount but didn't say how much. They would also be able to transfer the warranty to my name since it was never purchased. So, the question is "what would be a reasonable price for the frameset?" and should I buy this since it has been raced? Thanks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it the 2011 R5 or a 2012 R5 VWD or an R5ca? The answer to that question will make a big difference in the analysis. If you can get a used 2011 R5 or a 2012 R5 VWD frameset under $2,000, I would consider that a good deal (it also depends on whether it has the Rotor crank attached since they used to come that way stock). They frequently go for around that on ebay (which might be a good place for you to compare pricing). This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's one example:

2011 Cervelo R5 frame set 58 cm excellent + | eBay


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's a 2011 or 2012. When I examined the frame, it had the yellow paint scheme on it. At this point, not sure how much he would sell it for. I'd have to wait until he gets back to the shop.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The yellow or green paint schemes are both from 2011 I believe.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

the 2012 comes with blue and white checkers strip


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

If I buy the frame, I plan on transferring the sram red stuff over. Assuming the GXP crankset would work, correct? Then I'm planning on a custom Wheelset from psimet.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

The shop owner finally got back to me. He wants $2k for the frame and fork. Warranty would transfer to me. Go ahead and pick it up? I really for an itch for a new frame right now. Btw, what size seatpost does the R5 use?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's probably a fair price if it is like new with warranty. You could only get a new R3 for around $2200 right now and the R5 is lighter. It's a super deal if you can talk them into throwing in the crank the way that Cervelo issued them that year. Keep in mind, that a new frame would have come with a seatpost and headset though. With regard to the seatpost, this is what comes standard (3T Dorico Team): 2012 3T Dorico Team Carbon Seatpost - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

uncrx2003 said:


> If I buy the frame, I plan on transferring the sram red stuff over. Assuming the GXP crankset would work, correct? Then I'm planning on a custom Wheelset from psimet.


doubt gxp will work due to bb right asymmetric bottom bracket system on the r 3 make doubly sure before u try to do that


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion about BBRight compatability over on the Cervelo homepage Forum. My understanding is that you will have to switch to one of the SRAM 900 Series cranks and then your Red will work fine. Here's a link for one of the discussions, but there are lots more:

bbright to gxp adapter kit (for Cervélo S5) -


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's another one that might be more helpful for your scenario:

BBright compatibility w/SRAM and Ultegra cranksets -


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One more:

BBright Crank vs. Compatible Crank ? -


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One last good one:

BBright Crank...Please Help -


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful threads. It looks like all I need is one of these adapters for it to work:

Enduro BBRight To GXP BB Adapter - Excel Sports


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I know you want the R5, but Art Cyclery is having a sale on 2012 R3 for $2599. You can swap your components off of your BMC and sale off the Rival components which come with the bike. That way you are getting a new frame.


Cervelo R3 Rival 2012


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Not a bad idea if you can live with the 1/4 to have pound weight difference. I ride that exact R3 and it is a great bike.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I know you want the R5, but Art Cyclery is having a sale on 2012 R3 for $2599. You can swap your components off of your BMC and sale off the Rival components which come with the bike. That way you are getting a new frame.
> 
> 
> Cervelo R3 Rival 2012


Man, that is a really good deal but no way they'll ship that bike though. Is that against Cervelo policy?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

uncrx2003 said:


> Man, that is a really good deal but no way they'll ship that bike though. Is that against Cervelo policy?


It's a Cervelo sale. Cervelo mark down the price of the R3 even on their website.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Was about to buy the R3 from Art Cyclery and they are out of stock until the end of the month. Here is a question for you BB expert. If the R3 comes with the FSA BBright crankset, when I swap out the components between the two bikes, would the FSA BBright crankset fit on the BMC? We now know that I can use an adapter to make the Sram Red GXP fit on the R3. I'm thinking about just swapping everything then sell the BMC as a full bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am definitely not an expert at all, but my understanding is that BMC has a different bottom bracket system. I'm not sure whether the BBright crank will work. A lot of it depends on what bbb your BMC has obviously. I would bet that someone has tried it though. It might be good to start with an internet seach or call FSA or a shop that sells Cervelos. Life Cycle in Eugene, Oregon sells both brands and might be a good point of contact.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I am definitely not an expert at all, but my understanding is that BMC has a different bottom bracket system. I'm not sure whether the BBright crank will work. A lot of it depends on what bbb your BMC has obviously. I would bet that someone has tried it though. It might be good to start with an internet seach or call FSA or a shop that sells Cervelos. Life Cycle in Eugene, Oregon sells both brands and might be a good point of contact.


Looks like it's not possible but the good news is that they can order a R3 for me for $2599. Bad news, won't get here until end of August.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You ordering from Art's Cyclery or your LBS?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I waited almost a year to buy all of my components and finally my R3 frame after moving on from my Felt F85. I definitely sold that thing way too early, but my point is that a few weeks is nothing man in the grand scheme of things if you are getting the bike you want and the one that fits your budget. My only recommendation is to make sure it is worth moving on from the BMC at all. They make some pretty good bikes. I am actually interested in hearing what people think of their new Gran Fondo 01 once more people get a chance to ride them for a while and some local shops get it in stock.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> You ordering from Art's Cyclery or your LBS?


I'm pretty sure I'll go with Art's Cyclery. Talk to the local LBS (30 mins away) and they told me they can't do that price even though Cervelo themselves is setting the price. Oh well, it's their loss. Art's Cyclery has been very helpful and seems like they have gone out of their way to answer all my questions. 




Rashadabd said:


> I waited almost a year to buy all of my components and finally my R3 frame after moving on from my Felt F85. I definitely sold that thing way too early, but my point is that a few weeks is nothing man in the grand scheme of things if you are getting the bike you want and the one that fits your budget. My only recommendation is to make sure it is worth moving on from the BMC at all. They make some pretty good bikes. I am actually interested in hearing what people think of their new Gran Fondo 01 once more people get a chance to ride them for a while and some local shops get it in stock.


Whether it'll improve my performance or not, I don't think it will. The frame will fit me better though. I bought the BMC one size too big. My fitter told me to get a bike with a TT around 53-53.5 so the R3 will fit the bill nicely. I currently have a S1 in 51 and it fits me like a glove. I would love to get the Gran Fondo or their new aero bike as I'm a HUGE fan of BMC. I doubt I can afford it though. Those BMCs will like be in the 5k range. The other thing is that there are no BMC dealers around me so there is no way I can test ride any of those bikes.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncrx, put up some photos once you get your bike and have the components swap. Btw, are you getting wheels and tires upgrade also?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Uncrx, put up some photos once you get your bike and have the components swap. Btw, are you getting wheels and tires upgrade also?


Planning on getting a set of wheels from psimet if he ever email me back. 

Probably going to get this set:

Front=Alchemy Elf hub laced to a Velocity A23 rim 24f/RadialX using CXRay-Black spokes and DT-12mm-Brass-Silver nipples
Rear=Alchemy ORC hub with Shimano freehub body laced to a Velocity A23 rim 28r/2X using CXRay-Black spokes on the Drive Side and laced 3X using CXRay-Black spokes on the Non-Drive Side and DT-12mm-Brass-Silver nipples


----------

